# My Pattern Addiction



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I can't resist patterns whenever they're on sale. Hobby Lobby has Simplicity on sale this week and Hancock's has Simplicity and McCall's. Of course, I brought home a bag of patterns today. I never seem to get them made up, but I have them....just in case.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've been through that stage, and don't buy patterns so much now. At least not those. I buy things from online, that are cuter and I know if I make to resale a garment, there is not a chance of copyright infrigement coming up. Ever since I learned that, it's had me bummed out.

That and that for every pattern out there that I may want, I have one or more in more than one size that is very similar and would not be hard to change. 

But I have those, as I did just as you did now, but I did it years ago.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sounds like me with fabric!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like I've been double bit--both patterns and fabric. Now if I could only find the time to put the two together I would be one fine dressed chick. LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I have the fabric; and lately it's been yarn, the acrylic and the good stuff. I need to stop and make most of it.
But more keeps coming home with me.
:sing:


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Should we be snowed in for several weeks---or months I have plenty of things I can sew and knit!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Thamks for the tip! I'm in need of Simplicity 1730, cute stethoscope covers! Thought it could be a cute donation item.
Heidi


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Well, I have the fabric; and lately it's been yarn, the acrylic and the good stuff. I need to stop and make most of it.
> *But more keeps coming home with me.*
> :sing:


Every yarn and fabric deserves a good home!:happy:


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Not only patterns and fabric, but notions especially thread, but not any ol'thread Lol... I was told it's a color addition.... I&#9829;color 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the same problem but multipied as I have a book addiction too. Patterns, fabric, craft stuff, sewing machines and books. 

Oh that is bad... maybe I need an intervention!! 

Or not I have everything on hand to make more sheets for the basinet. Must do that tonight


----------

